# Pen Wizard???



## jttheclockman (May 3, 2009)

At one time when the pen wizard burst on the scene here it was all the rage. I see a few pens pop up here with the details of the pen wizard. My question now that it has been out for awhile now and quite afew people have it, is it all you expected??  Has this enhanced your pen sales in any way???  Are you happy you bought it???  Would you like to see other tools like this or do something different???  

Just a curious pen turner.


----------



## Nick (May 3, 2009)

I for one think it is a good buy with many yet to be discovered applications. Would I recomend it? very much so. I just returned from the MPG where I and another person did a demo. It was very well received there. JR Beall is constantly researching other applications as well as the current owners. Pen sales using the unit, I have not done any shows as of this date but have several this summer and in the holiday season and I know that with the capabilities of this machine and the results obtained, it will enhance my sales. I have had in hand, samples done by JR and the photos do not show the real quality items that can be produced.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 3, 2009)

I can say for myself, I don't like the pens I've seen with the embellishments. Just my opinion and my wife will point out that my opinion is usually wrong, but they don't do anything for me.

I can see some people will love the embellishments, others will be disappointed that the original piece of wood was "ruined".


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 3, 2009)

Now that Mike has said it, I will 'fess up as well.  I don't care for the "embellished" pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2009)

I've got one and to be honest I've only messed with it twice. What I've seen done so far hasn't made me want to go out to the shop and rush to use it. Maybe this summer when I'm between shows I'll play with it if not you'll see it in the classified.


----------



## rej19 (May 3, 2009)

I have had mine since Christmas but only have used it 3-4 times. Not that I don't want to but just been busy. I was at the MPG and saw JR pens that he had done and they were impressive. Personally I to am not big on the infilled embellishments. But there are many things you can do to the pens without infilling. I just ordered the rope bit and look forward to trying it out. I also like the ability to to the flat sided turning. I personally don't make pens for a profit. It's a hobby and this is just another aspect of pen turning for me. If I make a few pens that are different than the other 99% of the pens that are turned that's all that I want. I also think there are other things that will come from the PW that have not yet been discovered. The talent on this sight is continually coming up with new ideas. My .02 worth!


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 3, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> I can say for myself, I don't like the pens I've seen with the embellishments. Just my opinion and my wife will point out that my opinion is usually wrong, but they don't do anything for me.
> 
> I can see some people will love the embellishments, others will be disappointed that the original piece of wood was "ruined".





wdcav1952 said:


> Now that Mike has said it, I will 'fess up as well.  I don't care for the "embellished" pens.



Gotta agree with you guys here. Neat gadget, and I admire the time and workmanship of Mr. Beale (especially being a gadget maker myself!), but don't see one in my future either.


----------



## cozee (May 3, 2009)

After not only seeing the Pen Wizard in action at the MPG, JR sent along with Nick a nice display of what he has accomplished with this unit. Both of the demonstrators had examples also. I am not really one for the carved embellishments, but, one can cut grooves and such for inlays which to me make the unit worth it's weight. Though I am not going to buy one tomorrow, it is high on my list and should have one by fall.


----------



## cdbakkum (May 3, 2009)

It is at the bottom of my list. Carl


----------



## leehljp (May 4, 2009)

cozee said:


> I am not really one for the carved embellishments, but, one can cut grooves and such for inlays which to me make the unit worth it's weight.



That is precisely the reason I bought mine. Can't wait to get it back to Japan and give it a try.


----------



## sbell111 (May 6, 2009)

I have one and have played around with it a few times.  I have yet to get a finished product that I didn't want to quickly turn off the tube before anyone got a good look at it.

One day, I'll get it right.


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 6, 2009)

I'm sold on the Wiz. For me, it was a good investment that I'm having a lot of fun with. I especially like making spiral pens, like these:


----------



## Jgrden (May 6, 2009)

beautiful. Worth saving my shuckles for.


----------



## rej19 (May 6, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Not that you want to make every pen the same way. But those are unique and interesting works of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (May 21, 2009)

Ed, what bit do you use to make the top pen?

Steve


----------



## Chuck Key (May 21, 2009)

Looks like the Rope Bit from Magnate.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 21, 2009)

Add me to the "cool idea, but I'm not a fan of the embellishments" category!  

But like everything in life, some things are a matter of taste - I guarantee you there will be some who like the embellishments, and some who hate it!


----------



## YoYoSpin (May 21, 2009)

Steve,

It's the same bit that's shown in my spiraling how-to video. Here's the link: http://yoyospin.com/videos/PenWiz_3.wmv


----------



## Texatdurango (May 21, 2009)

The wizard definately falls into the "To each their own" catagory as far as I'm concerned.

I bought mine with a few design ideas in mind and it didn't fill the need so I sold it.


----------



## jleiwig (May 21, 2009)

I'll probably never buy one simply because I could never justify the price, but a cool thing that might work would be to turn a purple heart or bloodwood dowel down to just undersize for the pen, then drill a hole through a holly or maple blank and then spin it with the rope bit.  If you did it just right you would have purpleheart showing in the bottom of the grooves and maple showing on the tops of the ridges.  

That would be a cool looking pen.  Other than that, I don't see much use for it.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 21, 2009)

YoYoSpin said:


> It's the same bit that's shown in my spiraling how-to video. Here's the link: http://yoyospin.com/videos/PenWiz_3.wmv


 

Ok, now I see it. The reflections in the first picture threw me off a bit.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 21, 2009)

The challenge in a tool like this is the ability to think beyond the design.  So far we have seen spirals, diamonds, ropes and guilloche.  I suspect that we will eventually see a pen maker who goes in a totally different direction.  For the time being, many of us are limited by our lack of innovative ideas.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 21, 2009)

Got lots of ideas, Lou, but the machine to make them happen would just barely fit in my garage:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## leehljp (May 21, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> The challenge in a tool like this is the ability to think beyond the design.  So far we have seen spirals, diamonds, ropes and guilloche.  I suspect that we will eventually see a pen maker who goes in a totally different direction.  For the time being, many of us are limited by our lack of innovative ideas.



Precisely! Agreed!


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (May 22, 2009)

I got my hands on a Pen Wizard last week.  I'm only beginning to play with it.  I ordered a one with the reversed configuration so that the mandrel is facing the user and the crank is on the right hand side.  

Some folks complain about the high price of the Pen Wizard given the relatively low cost materials used in the construction.  The price maybe high, but there is no denying that the Wizard has unique capabilities that can not be easily or cheaply duplicated with other means.  Just like buying computer software, what you're paying for mostly is Beall's ingenious engineering and intellectual property.  To me the $295 price is very reasonable.  I only wish the Wizard was constructed with more aluminum and steel like the much more solidly built MillLathe.

Steve


----------



## RichB (May 22, 2009)

I don't have one but I am wondering if it could be used on a shell casing with a carbide bit.  If you cut slots or other things with webs to hold it together and put some timber inside like a window pen?


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2009)

Borg_B_Borg said:


> I got my hands on a Pen Wizard last week.  I'm only beginning to play with it.  I ordered a one with the reversed configuration so that the mandrel is facing the user and the crank is on the right hand side.
> 
> Some folks complain about the high price of the Pen Wizard given the relatively low cost materials used in the construction.  The price maybe high, but there is no denying that the Wizard has unique capabilities that can not be easily or cheaply duplicated with other means.  Just like buying computer software, what you're paying for mostly is Beall's ingenious engineering and intellectual property.  To me the $295 price is very reasonable.  I only wish the Wizard was constructed with more aluminum and steel like the much more solidly built MillLathe.
> 
> Steve



The materials use in the fabrication of the PW, in my opinion are substantial enough. You are taking only light cuts, I find no flexing when cutting. The price for the unit I agree with, you get a very well built machine, well designed and excellent customer support.
I beleive JR is constantly engineering updates to the unit that will make it an even more desirable product with more cutting options. Jr is open for suggestions anyone may have for the unit. I am doing a demo at a local High School June 1 and I am sure after seeing it they will purchase one through JR.
Don Nicholas


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (May 23, 2009)

I agree, no flexing when cutting.  It does flex during setup, but in a way that doesn't really matter.  Even slight pressure applied by dead center on the mandrel can force the black plastic frame ends slightly apart.  But the flexing happens only during set up and not during the cuts, so the cuts are not affected.

One complaint I have is the carriage only has enough capacity to fit one barrel at a time.  The plexiglass tool holder bumps up against the indexing screw.  If it could squeeze in just half an inch more, it could do both the upper barrel and the lower barrel at the same time when using a free floating depth adjustment brass tubing as described in Beall's video on Youtube, saving quite a bit of time.  I'm thinking of making a new, smaller, tool holder to create more clearance.

Steve




Nick said:


> The materials use in the fabrication of the PW, in my opinion are substantial enough. You are taking only light cuts, I find no flexing when cutting.
> Don Nicholas


----------

